# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Google Adwords

## solweb

We have seen improvements to the Internet in South Africa over the last couple of years, more bandwith, prices dropping. Telkom no longer have a monoply. More South Africans are coonecting at work and even more are connecting using their phones. With more South Africans going online, more pre purchase research is being done online, even with the sale happens offline.

Everytime you do a search on Google you get sponsered lnks (usally first twor or three listings) and Adwords along the side. 

My question - Do you advertise on Adwords and what results do you get. 
and, Are you reluctant to try it becuase it may cost too much?

----------


## robinsonwang

There are many kinds of online shopping marketing ways. As for cpc marketing, google adwords is one of the quickest way to have the better results, but it is also the most expensive way.  

And the Conversion are just so so from most of the time, nowadays most of the company start to short-cut their budgets on the google adwords. Affiliates *Networking Marketing, Goup-buy Markeing*, EDD, FB,SEO are more welcome and reasonable to the e-business companies.

To your experience, how to get more clicks?

----------


## Just Gone

A good question solweb ...... I have also wondered and thought about it, but I take myself whenever I google I do not look at the right hand side of the page ie the adwords side.

----------


## Justloadit

> A good question solweb ...... I have also wondered and thought about it, but I take myself whenever I google I do not look at the right hand side of the page ie the adwords side.


There is ads on the RHS? Heck never saw them, I have developed tunnel vision, and even get annoyed with those jumping adds, simply close the page and move to the next, so be wary of adding all this nonsense to your pages, it may be chasing customers away.

----------


## IMHO

I can not go without Google Adwords any more. Yes, it is expensive, but compared to what? Printed media cost even more and give me less results. But that is in my line of business, hospitality. Outdoor advertising used to be my best medium, but that has now fall back to a far second. People used to drive into town and then look for advertising with tel numbers to phone. Now they wait till the night before, get on the net and phone a few places. Sunday night is for some people the ideal time to do their bookings for the next week.  :Banghead:  I am capping my adwords at R900 pm and find that the results cover far more than that.

If you sell goods to people in your local area, I find it is still better to advertise in the local weekly newspaper. But that has become so expensive that I stopped it all together and rely on word of mouth. (The business is small, with like R5000 profit per month. To fork out R1500 of that for adverts, is not making sense) Luckily I have build up goodwill over the years and that is now helping to survive on word of mouth only.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Google Adwords is the best thing since sliced bread as far as my business is concerned!

With a modest monthly budget of R500, I am getting a lead a day, on average, from all over the country and abroad. Most enquiries come to me via my website's online form, but I am also getting quite a few telephonic enquiries since I put my phone number on my website. 
I have geared my business to be geographically independent (using remote desktop consulting), so Google Adwords is ideal due to its reach beyond geographical constraints.

----------


## harounkola

I'm a google adwords consultant, and I tempt my clients with the R500 worth of vouchers that google dishes out. Some keywords are really expensive to bid on, like a client who was involved with online betting, over R200 a click. But if you know what you're doing and bid only on laser focussed keywords, get Perry Marshall's book on Adwords, you can get a whole bunch of leads very cheaply!

----------


## harounkola

PS: I do read that the google ads get about 5% of the total clicks on the page, so you should also hire the services of a good SEO company (one that didn't get slapped by Google's Penguin update) to help you rank highly for your chosen keywords  :Smile:

----------


## IMHO

What is a SEO company?

----------


## solweb

> What is a SEO company?


SEO - Search Engine Optimisation

----------


## sanimoyo

SEO rocks, a bit of Google Adwords before your rankings come up.

----------


## jamesk

I use adwords. And so far its been very good to my business. The good thing is that South Africa is in the learning process regarding online advertising, this makes the competition alot less. I would advise anyone with a business to give it a try. I you want to know anthing, i will be happy to answer(if i can).

----------

